# Pics of my corn monsoon season sunset



## August76 (Jul 28, 2018)

Thought I'd pop in real quick and post a picture of this corner started growing it's been a long time since I've done anything we've got some of this weird orange type of watermelon growing and some pumpkins and some other stuff
I actually scattered a bunch of seeds from a rotten pumpkin and they started growing all over I transplanted some over by the corn


----------

